# A great little Honda generator, both light & quiet.



## ILFE (Feb 23, 2018)

Just under a year ago, I purchased my first Honda Inverter generator. I purchased the EU-20i, a 2000 watts unit. It has proven itself over and over again. This wasn't too difficult of a task to perform, considering how frequently we experience power outages here. 

While we don't attempt to power a kettle, hot water heater, or air-conditioner with it, the EU-20i has easily powered our Inverter refrigerator-freezer, as well as everything else needed to run in the house. This includes fans, lights, internet, computers, etc.

If you haven't bought one yet, and are looking for backup power aside from solar, hydro or wind, a Honda Inverter Generator would not be the worst decision of your life, by far. 

In the US, I believe they are sold as Honda EU-2000i's? Either way, aside from the voltage and cycles (our mains power is 230v / 50hz), I believe they are essentially the same genset.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Glad to hear it.
I also heard the Hondas were quiet.

Dont forget to store some stabilized gas in containers *w/o* a vent. If the seals are good and stabilizer is added the gas can last years


----------



## ILFE (Feb 23, 2018)

BlueZ said:


> Dont forget to store some stabilized gas in containers *w/o* a vent. If the seals are good and stabilizer is added the gas can last years


Here in Southeast Asia, you don't keep petrol long enough to use stabilizer in it. Power cuts are at least once per week, typically. In some areas, more frequently.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Understood .. I always try to store some fuel for emergencies.. : )


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

On the gas storage, metal cans the best, plastic leach's out part of the gas make up right thru the plastic.


----------

